# How do I tell if a motor is a "permanent magnet motor"?



## epicelite (Oct 5, 2008)

I saw this thing on how to make a vertical wind generator and I wanted to try it, but I didn't have a motor to use to generate electricity. Anyway so today I was cleaning out our garage and came across a box fan that the blades had broken off so I took the motor out of it and...

Also there is a plain black box with 2 wires attached to the motor on the side of it? Whats that for? I can take a pic and wires come out of the motor into the box and go nowhere else?

Anyway I read you need a "permanent magnet motor" so how do I tell if it is one?


----------



## epicelite (Oct 6, 2008)

Your all USELESS!


----------



## Foppzter (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a huge difference between you'r and your.


----------



## Tigerstar (Oct 6, 2008)

If it's a permanent magnet motor, it will have a magnet inside the case surrounding the wire coils on the motor shaft (instead of all coils), so it will exhibit magnetism even when switched off. Try seeing if a paperclip or something sticks to it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permanent_magnet_DC_motor


----------

